
DIY - Soldering BGA IC on PCB  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/diy-soldering-bga-ic-pcb
======
ionela
DIY: soldering BGA ICs on PCB in your garage/lab without professional
facilities. It is a headache to have a BGA IC mounted on the PCB if it is a
small project. Today I want to share something about soldering.

